# 99' Ford Explorer



## bigtravis74 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a 1999 Ford Explorer. It will not start. I can turn the key into the on position and it will have power, cd player turns on and all lights will turn on. Then other times it will not turn anything on at all. When it does turn on i try to start it and all it does is click. then no power at all. I have had problems with the idle in the past, but all i had to do was tighten the screw that is on the throtle response. Any information would be helpful. I was thinking Starter, Alternator, or just get a new battery? Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

It definetly sounds like a starter problem, my taurus did exactly the same thing. The starter might be good but the solenoid could be crap. i would take out the starter and take it to an auto parts store where most of them will test it for free


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon bigtravis74, in that you have intermittency in your accessory system I would be inclined to suspect there is a problem either internally in the battery, or somewhere enroute to the accessory system.

I would be inclined to try another battery first, ensure your terminals are clean and proper and the negative lead is tightly terminated to the engine or chassis.

If your machine has fusible links (usually located on the positive battery terminal) check them for condition and security.

That is a start.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## bigtravis74 (Jul 29, 2007)

Battery was the problem, it took a half gallon of water to fill it again, cleaned and greased the posts. Still will not start, but will keep running when jumped. Need to purchase brand new battery.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening bigtravis74, well done determining the problem, but I would be inclined to place a meter on the new battery when fitted and ensure the terminal voltage never reaches 15 volts when the engine has been running for a fair period without restarting.

Battery cell votage is nominally 2.2 volts per cell, and a maximum charge should not exceed .2 volts on top of that which totals collectively to 14.4 volts overall for a standard 1240 SG 12 volt battery.

If this voltage is exceeded it causes water loss, battery overheating and short-lifes the battery and doesn't do the rest of the system any good either, lamps and other things tend to fail.

What commonly happens with battery failure is that the inter-cell connectors (internally in the battery) develop high resistance, this is why you often experience zero guts and everything dies when power is required, this is apart from standard sulphation where the battery plates become depleted.

A new battery is normally has at least 100% on top of its rated specification, so it pays to accept that after a couple of years the actual rating of a battery substantially drops.

Normally if a fully charged battery voltage drops below 9 volts under engine cranking circumstances in a fortyfive second period it is time to consider replacing it, or the battery is too light for that application.

Try to avoid using jumper leads on a modern vehicle, it often kills system components.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bigtravis74 said:


> Battery was the problem, it took a half gallon of water to fill it again, cleaned and greased the posts. Still will not start, but will keep running when jumped. Need to purchase brand new battery.


 Hey Bigtravis!
Use distilled water to refill the battery as it will better hold a charge, NEVER GET ANY LIQUID FROM THE BATTERY ON YOU if you do remove it at once with warm water.

Hope we helped you, if so let us know


----------

